
Apple's Rounded Rectangle Patent To Protect Design Of Original iPad  - psycho
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/08/apple-rounded-rectangle-patent-ipad_n_2092439.html
======
GHFigs
"Alas, this design patent appears to be quite narrow. According to Ars
Technica, Wired and the wisdom of patent lawyer-cum-Internet commenters, the
granted patent can really only be used for the precise design of that first
iPad, so that no company replicates the exact shape of that tablet, slaps its
name on the back and sells the knockoff as its own work."

tl;dr - YHBT. HAND.

